# Apache and PHP55 update fails



## xy16644 (Apr 27, 2014)

When I read /usr/ports/UPDATING it states:


```
20140327:
  AFFECTS: users of lang/php5 and lang/php55 with Apache module
  AUTHOR: ale@FreeBSD.org

  The Apache PHP module has been separated from the main PHP port.
  If you had the APACHE OPTION selected, you have to perform the
  following steps:

  1) update your lang/php* options (i.e. 'make config')
  2) rebuild lang/php* port
  3) install www/mod_php* port

  It is *mandatory* to build both ports with the same DEBUG and ZTS
  options, so if you have a threaded Apache (i.e. worker or event MPM)
  you have to select the ZTS option in lang/php* port.
```

So I ran `make config` in /usr/ports/lang/php55 but I can't see ANY options for any Apache option?

I also tried running: `sudo portmaster -r php55-5.5.11`

but it fails with:


```
===>>> Working on:
        php55-5.5.11

===>>> Gathering distinfo list for installed ports


===>>> php55-5.5.11 1/1

===>>> Currently installed version: php55-5.5.11
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/lang/php55

        ===>>> This port is marked IGNORE
        ===>>> doesn't install the Apache module anymore: update your OPTIONS and build www/mod_php55 port instead


        ===>>> If you are sure you can build it, remove the
               IGNORE line in the Makefile and try again.

===>>> Update for php55-5.5.11 failed
```

FYI: I do have www/mod_php55 installed already.

So how can I proceed with updating PHP55 and get around this error?


----------



## mdessaint (Apr 27, 2014)

I used 
	
	



```
# portmaster --force-config lang/php55
```
 to rebuild with the new config options.
Give that a try and see if it work for you.


----------



## xy16644 (Apr 27, 2014)

That worked perfectly, thank you!


----------

